# Block BADBOTS from crawling your website



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

edited as against forum rules...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks you for copy pasting it from chip forum 
*www.chip-india.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29177


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ lol. 

@vaibhavtek

After this, you still hvnt learnt the lesson:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72401

Also don't post in wrong sections:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71671
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71378
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69536


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Thanks you for copy pasting it from chip forum
> *www.chip-india.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29177


 
this thing is also posted in other site some russian one.
I got from there so I didnot posted the source as the lang. is different...

Hope u understand...



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ lol.
> 
> @vaibhavtek
> 
> ...


 
Now will keep notice.
thanks....!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ Even you take the info from russian site, pls mention the source and credits.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> this thing is also posted in other site some russian one.
> I got from there so I didnot posted the source as the lang. is different...
> 
> Hope u understand...



Hope you understand how to give proper credit to the actual source.

Plagiarism is not tolerated here in the forum. if you want to post something then give proper credit to the author.  Be it Rusian, German,chiniese or martial its our problem to understand the language .. you give correct credit to the author then you get respect else you dont. 

This is not the first time you are doing this. 


Now Please give us the original russian source which you are claming. 

and for other members here is the source from chip


> There are some softwares available which can copy/download a whole website.Just think someone copies your whole website and create a same !
> 
> Generally these softwares uses "bots",similar to which search engines use
> So better block them
> ...



This is quite obvious .. unless you dont know how to compare


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Even you take the info from russian site, pls mention the source and credits.


 
i found that 6 -7 days ago while searching in google about site copier.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 20, 2007)

@ vaibhava.. please give credits to authors... not be over smart


----------



## shantanu (Nov 20, 2007)

Vaibhav i gave you warnings before also.. mention source in your post by : 9 PM today.. or you will be given a weeks misery..

shantanu


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2007)

@vaibhavtek .I hope you will take care of these from next time.Have pleasant stay here..and keep posting but within rules


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ you and subbu are in that thread


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

source matters.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 20, 2007)

vaibhav... dude.. u are breaching the main rule of this forum... so please be careful with this from next time..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2007)

why don't you now edit your post..and mention source.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Vaibhav i gave you warnings before also.. mention source in your post by : 9 PM today.. or you will be given a weeks misery..
> 
> shantanu


 
pls donot banned me..
plsssssssss
last chance

pls donot banned me..

plsssssssss

last chance


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ Better to mention the Chip thread link in start of your first post and remember to provide original source with credits next time.

You'll not get any fame or respect by stealing others content.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

edited as against forum rules...


----------



## shantanu (Nov 20, 2007)

Thread Closed... user not banned.. last warning..


----------

